# Machine-gun shoot draws enthusiasts to West Point, Ky.



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Just another peaceful day at Knob Creek 
America's biggest machine-gun shoot draws enthusiasts to West Point, Ky.	

Twice a year, Dr. Ed Weitzman, 61, drives from southeast Pennsylvania to West Point, Ky., a handful of his two dozen machine guns in tow. On average the soft-spoken slip of a man spends $3,000 during a weekend's stay at the Knob Creek Gun Range, most of it on ammunition to blast away at boats, cars, refrigerators and the occasional recreational vehicle.	

http://www.courierjournal.com/features/2003/10/20031019.html


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Pretty cool stuff.
Its got to be expensive target practice firing those machine guns.


----------

